# The Root Cause...



## Drain Man NY (Mar 3, 2013)

Pulled this out of a 6" storm lateral that lead from the yard cleanout to a lake. Ok you "sectional guys"...go ahead and talk smack on the Spartan 2001.

Just over 40' long, as wide as my size 14w shoe and the tap roots are as big as my index finger in diameter.


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Now that's some roots there, I can honestly say I have never seen that long of a root wad in one chunk. Btw,..great job cleaning that line:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1: ..... I'm impressed sir :thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a expericed drain jobber to pull the root out in one piece with that rodding machine.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Drain Man NY said:


> Pulled this out of a 6" storm lateral that lead from the yard cleanout to a lake. Ok you "sectional guys"...go ahead and talk smack on the Spartan 2001.
> 
> Just over 40' long, as wide as my size 14w shoe and the tap roots are as big as my index finger in diameter.


rapunzel , rapunzel let down your hair! 
that is dang impressive!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

In the interest of sparking a never ending debate ill toss this out there










These were pulled out with a drum machine as well....

Nice catch bro. Hope your customer was impressed

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A couple of nice catches boys....:thumbup:

Who woulda thought a drum machine could catch roots that big?:laughing:

When I read drain cleaning threads over on the Beverly Hills Plumbing Forum I've often left wondering why I've never used a sectional machine but have 2 drum machines on my truck...:yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That's some pretty serious rootage.

Was the customer informed that the effectiveness of the root extraction is directly related to chances of a sudden pipe collapse now that all of its support at broken joints has been removed?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> That's some pretty serious rootage.
> 
> Was the customer informed that the effectiveness of the root extraction is directly related to chances of a sudden pipe collapse now that all of its support at broken joints has been removed?


When you pull out roots with finger sized taps you can be pretty damn sure that at a minimum a hub has broken...

At a bare minimum the customer should be sold an application of Root-X with yearly retreatments, and be told a spot repair or, line replacement is needed. Time to save your pennies...:yes:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

How much time did it take to remove it? Any strain on the machine? How far away was the access? I have the Spartan 300 and was considering the 1065.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I pulled a 14' root ball out of the same type of drainage setup on the lake here. Did it with my K-750. Drums work just fine. Never labored at all.


----------

